

Car thief sprayed with invisible dye in police trap - Shivetya
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/10344757/Car-thief-sprayed-with-invisible-dye-in-police-trap.html

======
adamjernst
> sentenced to a community order for 49 hours and ordered to pay £400 costs at
> Brent Magistrates' Court for theft from motor vehicle

To me (an American), that sentence seems incredibly lenient.

